# Soil test results - high P, low N from urea?



## Strohkin (May 17, 2018)

hey folks, I finally did my first soil test after watching my st augustine grass slow growth after the last two and a half years. after tiring of the sensitivity of st Aug and dealing with it my whole life... I switched my front yard to arden 15. upon germination the arden 15 did great, covered the lawn pretty quickly for the first two months or so.. then it started slowing down towards the end of summer. I have sandy soil so I was watering from my well three times a day for 10 minutes a zone to keep the soil moist. I've since dropped it back to three times a week to try and get good root growth. the seeds were thrown down early summer, I can't remember the exact date but approx 4 months ago. I have only applied 46-0-0 urea to the Bermuda since birth.. first I eased in with a half lb per k, til eventually I was at 2lbs per k.. I just got my first soil test results back. and my phosphorus is through the roof. I'm wondering if that has to do with why my st augustine has looked so weak for the past two years no matter what I have tried to battle. I did a quick search on how you can get such high phosphorus, and I read it could be from over fertilizing.. but over the years I have more under fertilized than over fertilized (the st augustine that is.) I have well water for my sprinklers that turn everything brown from the iron stains. could the water potentially have too much phosphorus? I looked to see if I could get a water test and I didn't see a water test that looked for phosphorus.. so maybe I'm barking up the wrong tree.. I'm not sure what's going on..

while waiting for my soil test results I threw down the first full spectrum fertilizer on the arden 15 approx 5 days ago. Yard Mastery 24-4-8 Macro-Micro Blend at the recommended 3lb per k.

any insight on what I should do would be extremely helpful


----------

